# Refrigerator Too Warm?



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

We went camping this weekend with our new 07 26KBRS and all went well except the fridge/freezer could have been colder.

We had it plugged into 110 for 4 days and I am guessing the temp in the freezer was around 15-20 degrees
and the fridge around 40 - 45. Ice cream was very soft and it took about 12 hours to make ice cubes.

I know the fridge was warm by how my beer tasted (this is a very accurate test).

- Outside temps were in the 60's 
- No ice build up on fins
- Plenty of air movement in fridge/freezer and we kept the doors shut as much as possible
- The TT was level

Is there a way to adjust the thermostat? Any other thoughts?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Yes,

Slide the adjuster to the top of the fin. That is the temp adjuster.

Steve


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Went on our maiden voage this weekend in our 06 25RSS and experenced this same senerio. Finaly discoverd a tempature slide located on the fin at the top rear right corner in the refig. compartment.


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

Fanatical1 said:


> We went camping this weekend with our new 07 26KBRS and all went well except the fridge/freezer could have been colder.
> 
> We had it plugged into 110 for 4 days and I am guessing the temp in the freezer was around 15-20 degrees
> and the fridge around 40 - 45. Ice cream was very soft and it took about 12 hours to make ice cubes.
> ...


As everyone else has said slide the sensor up as high as possible on the fin. It is located on the far right side. We had our maiden voyage this weekend and I too was concerned. Found the temp sensor on the fin and the temp dropped like a rock. One thing we use to assist is a small battery powered fan that circulates the air inside the frig. This fan has worked noticeably well in our prior RV frig. This will keep your beer as near freezing as practicable with this type of frig..

Take care and good luck with your new Outback!

Billy


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

I keep a fridge thermometer clipped to the middle shelf and keep an eye on it. Also, I take ice cubes from home when leaving for a trip. And buy ice on the road. I tried making cubes when I first got the OB. Painfully slow and the process suck precious cold from the beer! And defrost when the ice crystals start to block the slits in the back of the freezer and leave some space in the freezer for air circulation, especially keep the slits clear.

Jim


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone!









For some reason I was under the assumption that there was no thermostat adjustment. This is good news..

Mark


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Fanatical1 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You should also check to make sure the air circulation on the outside is not blocked either. I think it was camping479 that found the rubber roof untrimmed at the roof vent blocking the air folow. There is some pictires of this from last year. 
My fridge works great in the cooler weather but if you get the sun on the fridge side and its warm (about 90 F or warmer) then it struggles to cope and the freezer gets slushy.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

To help things along, I freeze the reusable blue ice thingys (hard plastic) and put one beside the intake on my refrigerator battery-operated fan, so it blows cold air up. I put this on the bottom shelf. It really brings the temp down and I rotate two of the blue ice, one in frig and one in freezer, every day. That'll keep your beer cold........put it in the crisper drawers!!








Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I defrosted my fridge, getting ready for Topsail Hill, and I discovered something!! I slid out the "collection tray' under the fins, and the white line going to the thermostat, from behind there, was not in the right position, and was keeping the thermostat adjustment from going to the top of the fin! I moved it slightly to the right, where there's a groove for it, and slid the tray back into position. Instead of the line being obstructed partially by the try, and the thermofoil went all the way to the TOP!! Checked the temp in the fridge tonight and, even totally empty, the temp was 28 degrees!! WHOO-HOO!!
Darlene


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Hmm..I keep mine set just past half on the cold side and it is very cold. If I slid it all the way up to the top, I'm pretty sure everything would be frozen. I wonder why mine is so different.


----------



## dominer (May 20, 2007)

is this sensor that everyone is talking about the white plastic pice clipped on the last fin to the right with a wire hooked to it??


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

dominer said:


> is this sensor that everyone is talking about the white plastic pice clipped on the last fin to the right with a wire hooked to it??


Yes


----------

